# أين ستكون فى الأبدية ؟



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

" فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية " ( متى25: 46)​
عزيزى .. إن حياتك على الأرض قصيرة .. فكل دقة من دقات ساعتك تقصر أيامك على الأرض وتنقلك بسرعة .. وفى صمت .. وبكل يقين .. إلى الأبدية والى الله .. سوف تصل سريعاً إلى السنة واليوم والساعة والدقيقة المعينة .. فتختم حياتك على الأرض ويبدأ نشيدك فى السماء .. أو بكاؤك فى الجحيم .. بعدئذ لا يمكنك أن ترجع إلى الأرض مرة أخرى .. بل ستبقى فى مكانك باستمرار والى الأبد ..
اليوم تقف قدماك على رمال الحياة الحاضرة .. ولكن غداً ستبقى آثارك فقط .. وتبقى إلى حين .. أما أنت فتذهب إلى الأبدية ..
اليوم يداك مشغولتان فى العمل .. عيناك تنظران إلى هنا وهناك .. عقلك يفكر ويدبر للمستقبل .. ولكن غداً كل شئ سيسكن .. ستكون الذراعان مطويتين .. والعينان مقفلتين .. وأما أنت فتمضى إلى الأبدية ..
آخرون غيرك كانوا يوماً ما مشغولين مثلك فى أعمالهم المختلفة .. أصحاء مثلك .. مهملين أبديتهم كما أنت الآن .. ولكنهم الآن ليسوا على قيد الحياة .. لقد دخلوا الأبدية .. كثيرون من الممثلين والمغنين ورواد الحانات والملاهى المختلفة .. قد مضوا .. تركوا عالم الخيال والتمثيل .. ودخلوا عالم الحقيقة الأبدية ..

صديقى .. إن وقتك لدخول الأبدية لابد آت سريعاً : فاسأل نفسك بأمانة .. ( هل أنا مستعد للأبدية..؟)

أعط ضميرك وقتاً ليجيب .. اسمع ! .. انه يناجيك اليوم .. لا تُسكت صوته لئلا يمتنع عن أن يتكلم مرة أخرى .. دع سماء وجحيم المستقبل يقفان أمامك بكل مالهما من روعة ورعب ..إن احد هذين المكانين لابد وان يكون مقرك الأبدى .. واليوم هو الوقت الذى فيه تختار لنفسك .. قد يكون الغد خارج حدود أيامك فتخسر حياتك إلى الأبد .. لذلك لا تؤجل أمراً لا يعادله فى الخطورة اى أمر آخر مهما بدا أمامك هاماً..

تأكد انه من المستحيل أن ينقلك الموت من أحضان الشر والرذيلة إلى حضرة الله القدوس .. انه لن ينقلك من بين المحكوم عليهم بالهلاك الذى يسعون وراء الملذات والشهوات إلى أغانى المفديين المتوجين فى المجد .. يقول الرب يسوع " الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله " ( يوحنا3: 3 )

عزيزى .. هل حدث معك هذا مرة ؟ .. هل ولدت من فوق ( ولادة جديدة من الله ؟ ) إن كان الأمر كذلك فحسناً .. وإلا فأهوال العذاب الأبدى تنتظرك .. وأنت اليوم أكثر من اى وقت مضى اقرب إلى " حيث الدود لا يموت والنار لا تطفأ " ( مرقص9: 48)

لماذا تقابل الله بنفس غير مخلصة ؟ انه لا يريد ذلك .. وهو اليوم يناشدك ويستحثك فالتفت إليه واخلص .. لا تُهلك نفسك بإرادتك إلى الأبد .. اليوم يوجه الله إلتفاتك إلى الصليب .. إلى ابن الله المرفوع .. المتألم بل المجروح والمسحوق وكل ذلك لأجلك شخصياً .. 

عزيزى .. انه لأجلك قد احتمل إكليل الشوك .. لأجلك قد أخرجت حربة الجندى الدم من جنبه .. ولأجلك صرخ فى نصرة قائلاً " قد أكمل " ولأجلك يوجد خلاص مجانى اليوم .. فإذا قبلته بدون شرط كخاطئ .. لابد وان تخلص إلى الأبد .. لا تظن انك ستستثنى من مقابلة الله .. فاليوم إن سمعت صوته فلا تقس قلبك .. لكن .. كما أنت .. ثق بالرب يسوع المسيح .. اقبله مخلصاً لك لان كلمة الله تقول : " إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت . لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص " ( رومية 10: 9، 10)
هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب . إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج . وان كانت حمراء كالدودى تصير كالصوف " ( أشعياء 1: 18)​ 


​




​ 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ.
أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ
وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ​


----------



## سنحاريب الاشوتي (5 يناير 2011)

واووو رائع جدا. صح لازم يفكر الانسان بهذا الشي.. شكرا لكي الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

سنحاريب الاشوتي قال:


> واووو رائع جدا. صح لازم يفكر الانسان بهذا الشي.. شكرا لكي الرب يباركك


 
هي علامات الأزمنة الأخيرة لازم نراجع حالنا وعلاقتنا مع ربنا ونتحضر لمجيئه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (5 يناير 2011)

Well don Any Bell where the repentance and deed........! don't forget-et


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> well don any bell where the repentance and deed........! Don't forget-et


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا
موضوع رااائع جداا
  سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (25 يناير 2011)

HI Ana Bell ....is that so easy have a faith that Jesus Christ don a salvation .....!no confess ......no repentance no co minion   .....no deed no fruitful deed  as much as Jesus Christ don a salvation we don't have to be negative


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> موضوع رااائع جداا
> 
> سلام ونعمه ​


 
ميرسي ومعك


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
ومعك ....


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> HI Ana Bell ....is that so easy have a faith that Jesus Christ don a salvation .....!no confess ......no repentance no co minion .....no deed no fruitful deed as much as Jesus Christ don a salvation we don't have to be negative


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

> أين ستكون فى الأبدية ؟


 
سؤال رائع اني
المفروض كل مسيحي 
يسأل نفسه السؤال ده كل يوم
ربنا ما يحرمناش من ملكوت السموات


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2011)

netta قال:


> سؤال رائع اني
> المفروض كل مسيحي
> يسأل نفسه السؤال ده كل يوم
> ربنا ما يحرمناش من ملكوت السموات


 
هللللللويااااا
آمين ياغاليةةةةة


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اليعازر (14 فبراير 2011)

> *ثق بالرب يسوع المسيح .. اقبله مخلصاً لك لان كلمة الله تقول : " إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت . لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص " ( رومية 10: 9، 10)*




*مفتاح الخلااااص
​*
*شكرا اني


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااائع
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *مفتاح الخلااااص​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا اني*
> ...


 
ويباركك اليعازر


----------

